# Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game in Mi



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2018)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 6, 2018 </strong>– In 2017, Canon U.S.A., a leader in digital imaging, was the number one selling Full-Frame Interchangeable Lens Camera (ILC)¹ brand and APS-C ILC² brand in the U.S., according to The NPD Group. Canon has been number one worldwide in these camera segments for the last 14 years, based on a global Canon survey³. February 4<sup>th</sup> showed that 2018 is off to a great start for Canon, as top sports photographers from across the country gathered in Minnesota to cover the big game between the teams from Philadelphia and New England. An estimated 80 percent<sup>4</sup> of the photographers in the stadium used Canon EOS DSLR cameras and EF lenses, and Canon’s iconic white lenses filled the sidelines from the opening kickoff to the final whistle. In addition to the photographers on the sidelines, Canon’s line of HD broadcast lenses were also used extensively to help deliver the game to nearly 110 million television viewers.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Canon understands there are many equipment options for photographers and we are honored to be the primary choice for both the pros capturing the nail-biting moments of the big game and for people capturing the important moments of their lives,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “As an industry leader, we also recognize the important role that service and support plays in keeping our customers satisfied, whether at our award-winning service centers throughout the country or on-site at major global events.”</p>
<p>A full complement of friendly and knowledgeable staff from the Canon Professional Services (CPS) team, a fixture at major sporting events throughout the year, were on site at the stadium for most of the week leading up to game day providing comprehensive equipment maintenance, extensive equipment loans and expert technical support to the major photo agencies and individual professional (or media) photographers covering the game.</p>
<p>For veteran sports photographer and Canon Explorer of Light Peter Read Miller, this was his 40th time covering the big game as a professional, and he was well stocked with Canon cameras and lenses.</p>
<p>“CPS has been a great support to me throughout the years, especially at a game like this where I get real time technical and equipment support. They’ve been instrumental in my success over the years.”,” said Miller. “40 years of shooting the big game is an amazing experience. Photographers are just as competitive as the athletes, and it’s great to know that I can count on Canon equipment and support to help me get the winning shot.”</p>
<p>In 2018, CPS will be proudly attending to professional photographers at over 22 locations, including major sporting, auto racing, Hollywood and political events.</p>
<p>For more information about CPS, please visit <a href="http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/" target="blank"><b>http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/</b></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*

Looks like Sony and Nikon are putting pressure on Canon. Sony announced that they were #2 in full frame ILC sales in the US for two months of last year, and Nikon announced that they were #1 in FF ILC sales in the US for one month of last year. So I guess Canon felt pressured to tack an addendum on to their annual "big game" press release stating that they were #1 in full frame ILC sales in the US for the _entire_ year, as well as #1 in US APS-C sales, and of course, #1 in global ILC sales for the year, as usual. 

But this year, no doubt Canon is *******. *******, I tell you. *******.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



neuroanatomist said:


> Looks like Sony and Nikon are putting pressure on Canon. Sony announced that they were #2 in full frame ILC sales in the US for two months of last year, and Nikon announced that they were #1 in FF ILC sales in the US for one month of last year. So I guess Canon felt pressured to tack an addendum on to their annual "big game" press release stating that they were #1 in full frame ILC sales in the US for the _entire_ year, as well as #1 in US APS-C sales, and of course, #1 in global ILC sales for the year, as usual.
> 
> But this year, no doubt Canon is *******. *******, I tell you. *******.


Yes but the Sony CEO has just stepped down and they have and Kenichiro Yoshida named as President and CEO effective April 1, 2018. You can't make this stuff up. ;D 

Read more: http://sonyaddict.com/page/2/#ixzz56RdnS2dA


----------



## ethanz (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



neuroanatomist said:


> Looks like Sony and Nikon are putting pressure on Canon. Sony announced that they were #2 in full frame ILC sales in the US for two months of last year, and Nikon announced that they were #1 in FF ILC sales in the US for one month of last year. So I guess Canon felt pressured to tack an addendum on to their annual "big game" press release stating that they were #1 in full frame ILC sales in the US for the _entire_ year, as well as #1 in US APS-C sales, and of course, #1 in global ILC sales for the year, as usual.
> 
> But this year, no doubt Canon is *******. *******, I tell you. *******.



+1


----------



## GlynH (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*

Obviously the local Canon Camera Club outing having their photos taken by the fifth member using a special selective shooting technique with a telephoto lens on an APS-C camera at minimum focusing distance.

I'm sure if the photo had been taken by someone further away on a full-frame with a wide angle lens we would have seen them flanked and outnumbered by all of the Sony and iPhone shooters. /s


----------



## brad-man (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*

In 2017 I bought an M5 and a 5DlV, so I can state unequivocally that Canon was the #1 seller of MILC _and_ FF ILC in my house. Leadership indeed...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



jprusa said:


> Yes but the Sony CEO has just stepped down and they have and Kenichiro Yoshida named as President and CEO effective April 1, 2018. You can't make this stuff up. ;D
> 
> Read more: http://sonyaddict.com/page/2/#ixzz56RdnS2dA



This likely has a lot to do with Sony performance in the TV, and Smart Phone sectors where they keep blowing profits made by cameras and sensors.

Don't expect to see any noticeable changes from a consumer standpoint, but internally, there will be changes to increase the bottom line. We will just have to see.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but the Sony CEO has just stepped down and they have and Kenichiro Yoshida named as President and CEO effective April 1, 2018. You can't make this stuff up. ;D
> ...


Sony Image Sensor Business slowdown, Sony’s CEO steps down

Read more: https://photorumors.com/page/2/#ixzz56TSgEl8e


----------



## Talys (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*

Yeah, the sidelines was dominated by a sea of white lenses.

As I mentioned before, the press gaggle in front of the the tropy presentation podium (where the distance is very short), there was also a massviely dispropoportionate number of (smaller) Canon lenses.

I wonder if Sony/Nikon had tech teams there.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



jprusa said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Sony and Nikon are putting pressure on Canon. Sony announced that they were #2 in full frame ILC sales in the US for two months of last year, and Nikon announced that they were #1 in FF ILC sales in the US for one month of last year. So I guess Canon felt pressured to tack an addendum on to their annual "big game" press release stating that they were #1 in full frame ILC sales in the US for the _entire_ year, as well as #1 in US APS-C sales, and of course, #1 in global ILC sales for the year, as usual.
> ...



Yes, a CFO will surely understand photographers' needs. :


----------



## Talys (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



YuengLinger said:


> Yes, a CFO will surely understand photographers' needs. :



I'm sure he'll do fine... I think that Sony is going to enter a maturity stage in the MILC arena anyways, where the cameras start tapering off in terms of what each successive generation offers. Hopefully, it means the cameras will get more usable, for people like me.

Eventually, I predict an intersection of features between major manufacturers and what you get at various price points, with the biggest difference being optical versus electronic viewfinders, and lens collections.

For all the talk of "innovation", what it really comes down to for a lot of people who prefer the Sony cycle is that Sony comes up with new electronics at a dizzying rate, while Canon pumps out new glass at a dizzying rate. Put aside the vast collection of existing lenses that have been built up over decades; there is no company that comes close to the depth and breadth of Canon's lens releases _each year_.

Really, whether you're very casual, an amateur hobbyist, professional, or a very specialized buyer, Canon will drop something interesting for you to consider pretty frequently in the glass department.

Excluding the 50mm prime department, anyways!


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*

Excuse me, but Minnesota is MN not MI!!!
Some of us may take offense at this slight and Vikings have been known to seek reparations. We're not called the Bold North for nothing!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



jhpeterson said:


> Excuse me, but Minnesota is MN not MI!!!
> Some of us may take offense at this slight and Vikings have been known to seek reparations. We're not called the Bold North for nothing!



Well, CRGuy is Canadian, and they have only 10 provinces and 3 territories to keep straight. Here in the US, we have 50 states and 14 territories, so things get more confusing...


----------



## ethanz (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



neuroanatomist said:


> jhpeterson said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, but Minnesota is MN not MI!!!
> ...



And my guess is the title was going to spell out Minneapolis but it got cut off due to length.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



ethanz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jhpeterson said:
> ...



Close, they were spelling out Minnesota.


----------



## RGF (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



neuroanatomist said:


> Looks like Sony and Nikon are putting pressure on Canon. Sony announced that they were #2 in full frame ILC sales in the US for two months of last year, and Nikon announced that they were #1 in FF ILC sales in the US for one month of last year. So I guess Canon felt pressured to tack an addendum on to their annual "big game" press release stating that they were #1 in full frame ILC sales in the US for the _entire_ year, as well as #1 in US APS-C sales, and of course, #1 in global ILC sales for the year, as usual.
> 
> But this year, no doubt Canon is *******. *******, I tell you. *******.



Perhaps the press will results in more rapid improvements versus better boast in the press releases. I would like to see Canon work on better cameras (and lens) versus better press releases.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



RGF said:


> Perhaps the press will results in more rapid improvements versus better boast in the press releases. I would like to see Canon work on better cameras (and lens) versus better press releases.



Better for what use and for what market?


----------



## Talys (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*

I would point out that it isn't particularly strange that Canon isn't #1 in FF ILC sales. They haven't had a high end release since 5D Mark IV, and a lot of people who want and can afford a flagship Canon (which is a lot of FF people), have purchased at least one 1DXII and/or 5D Mark IV.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



Talys said:


> I would point out that it isn't particularly strange that Canon isn't #1 in FF ILC sales. They haven't had a high end release since 5D Mark IV, and a lot of people who want and can afford a flagship Canon (which is a lot of FF people), have purchased at least one 1DXII and/or 5D Mark IV.



Except Canon was #1 in FF ILC sales for the *whole* year of 2017. Sony was #2 for only two months. Nikon was #1 for only one month.


----------



## Talys (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



ethanz said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > I would point out that it isn't particularly strange that Canon isn't #1 in FF ILC sales. They haven't had a high end release since 5D Mark IV, and a lot of people who want and can afford a flagship Canon (which is a lot of FF people), have purchased at least one 1DXII and/or 5D Mark IV.
> ...



Right, I should have been clear: It's not surprising that they weren't first for a couple of months, where Nikon and Sony both released new FF flagships.

At some point, D850 and A7RIII sales will taper, because those most eager to buy one will have done so.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Canon Continues Leadership of DSLR Camera Market With A Dominating Performance at the Big Game i*



Talys said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



Ok. And I do agree with your points.


----------

